# Can an immigrant get a gun permit in Spain?



## wudmo (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello
Ive read that getting gun permit in Spain is pretty straightforward if you declare you want it for sport. Is it also doable if you are not a spanish citizen? What does it take for a foreigner to obtain gun permit in Spain? Is it even possible? Is NIE number enough?


----------



## wudmo (Aug 2, 2018)

i also dont quite get what "hunting arms" mean exactly here Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: Spain | Law Library of Congress. does it mean rifles only? what do i need to do to be aable to buy myself a glock?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you can apply for a firearms licence if you are legally resident, regardless of your nationality. They are quite strict and you will have to do theory and practical tests as well as a psychiatric evaluation. There are different licences according to what you want a gun for - hunting, range-shooting etc. Your best bet is to join a sports club in your area if that's where you intend to use it.


----------



## wudmo (Aug 2, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> I think you can apply for a firearms licence if you are legally resident, regardless of your nationality. They are quite strict and you will have to do theory and practical tests as well as a psychiatric evaluation. There are different licences according to what you want a gun for - hunting, range-shooting etc. Your best bet is to join a sports club in your area if that's where you intend to use it.


can i get a pistol(glock, beretta, CK) with this hunting/range shooting licence?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

much of the criteria is similar to the PPP dog license that i have 

1. A NIE is not enough. As Alcalina said youll need tk be legally resident 
2. There will be tests to pass plus police check, physical and psychological medical

I moved last year, different ayuntamiento and had to do it all again for the dog. But first thing was residencia and padron so if u only have NIE you'll need to be a resident first


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

wudmo said:


> can i get a pistol(glock, beretta, CK) with this hunting/range shooting licence?


Probably, if they are used for target shooting (I know nothing about firearms). You have to apply for a licence to the Guardia Civil and specify what you want it for. Details here. El control de las armas


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

wudmo said:


> Hello
> Ive read that getting gun permit in Spain is pretty straightforward if you declare you want it for sport. Is it also doable if you are not a spanish citizen? What does it take for a foreigner to obtain gun permit in Spain? Is it even possible? Is NIE number enough?


Where are you resident? Are you a hitman?

I'm a tad worried that your previous posts have been about trying to get residency in Australia.
Now you want to rent a property in Spain and buy a Glock/Berreta.

Good luck


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Its my understanding that if you have a job that requires you to carry a handgun then after training, medical and a complete background check you can apply for a licence and purchase a pistol. Gun ownership is thankfully very well regulated in Spain so you can't just pop into a gun shop and buy a Glock.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

What's a glock? Isn't he that fashion fella of the telly?


----------



## wudmo (Aug 2, 2018)

trotter58 said:


> Where are you resident? Are you a hitman?
> 
> I'm a tad worried that your previous posts have been about trying to get residency in Australia.
> Now you want to rent a property in Spain and buy a Glock/Berreta.
> ...


heh, that might indeed look suspricious when you present it like that im indeed still trying to get australian visa, only my faith it will ever actuall happen grows weaker. im now at a point in which i want to just move someplace nice. australia or usa would be my no1 choice but neither americans nor aussies are actually interested in letting me in, so, at least currently, Spain it is
currently i reside in Poland, no idea why my flag here is german, probably bc using work laptop
i promise im not a hitman


----------

